# auger belt



## BlueBlackBird (Jan 22, 2014)

Im changing the auger belt on my 38080 blower 2 stage S/N 9000128, Ive got it off and it looks like 1/2" width by 40" length. Is this correct ,?Is the traction belt the same , and it looks difficult to remove , any hints?? But I really have to replace the auger belt. The traction belt looks OK. Thanks


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't know your machine but the way to measure a v-belt width is at the top. It is probably 1/2 if your engine is 6hp or more. To measure the length you measure the outside circumference. Use a string or a soft tape measure. Or roll it on the ground next to a tape measure.

To remove the traction belt you typically need to loosen or remove the belt tensioner.

If this does not help take a picture and post.

You can generally get replacement belts at a Napa or similar auto parts store. Ask for the Utility belts. Automotive V belts have a different profile.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Do you have a Toro dealer near if so you can ask him or with this info.

Toro 38080 Parts List and Diagram - (7000001-7999999)(1987) : eReplacementParts.com


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I just looked at the Parts list Normex posted and it is very similar to my Toro.

To remove the tensioner you only have to loosen the top and lower bolt on the bracket and the pulley should swing away.


----------



## BlueBlackBird (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for the input. I have measured it (auger belt) with some twine. Moved the idler pulley out of the way(to remove the traction belt), but there is a rod that is welded to the idler arm of the auger belt and it seems to be in the way of pulling the traction belt off.I must be doing something wrong. 
So to summarize -the auger belt is off, the traction belt was partly off , but I couldnt get it passed the rod that holds the auger idler arm on , there seems to be a cap on the end , not a nut and of course there is the large spring that gives it tension. Do I just force it off the pulley by rotating the large pulley, but there just doesnt seem to room because of the rod in the way. I had it partly off but in order to get it back on I had to tip the blower and open the skid plate and get it on that way. Thanks Gord Would I have to remove the idler pulley of the auger belt in order to remove the traction belt???


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

It has been a while since I removed the belt but I think I was able to get it past the rod. It is a tight fit if I recall. If you just can't do it, you may want to remove the idler torsion spring on it's lower leg . If you can do this I think the rod should lift up. 

To do this, first remove the cotter pin and clevice pin on the rod linkage. The spring tension should then be released. Remove the forked bracket the holds the rod up just below where the clevice pin was connected. This is 2 bolts on the back outside of the tractor housing. At this point you can release one leg (the lower leg) on the torsion spring and then lift the rod up and out of the way.

This sounds like more work than it is. I don't think it is too bad. I don't think you will have to remove the cap as that end of the rod is in an open slot vs. a hole. Use a bit of oil on it if it is stubborn.

It has been a long time since I have done much on this and there could be some subtle differences between my machine and yours. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

BlueBlackBird said:


> Im changing the auger belt on my 38080 blower 2 stage S/N 9000128, Ive got it off and it looks like 1/2" width by 40" length. Is this correct ,?Is the traction belt the same , and it looks difficult to remove , any hints?? But I really have to replace the auger belt. The traction belt looks OK. Thanks


The auger belt is 1/2" x 40" (4L400) Toro part number 26-9670. The traction belt is 1/2" x 39" ( 4L390) Toro part number 20-1820.


----------



## BlueBlackBird (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks, Auger belt purchased, definitely needed that. Will probably leave the traction belt till the spring,


----------

